# Slovenian (from English): doktorat



## reka

Živjo,

kako prevajate angeški PhD? Ali rečete temu preprosto "doktorat iz"?

Gre pa za to, da imam v angleškem izvirniku takole: "ime osebe (npr. Janez Kovačev), PhD, professor of philosphy...."

Kaj naj s tistim PhD? Naj dam spredaj, "dr.Janez Kovačev, profesor filozofije"?

Kako to vi rešujete?

Hvala in lp!


----------



## Orlin

Iako ja ne znam slovenački, čini mi se da je vaša ponuda potpuno razumljiva i logična - tako bismo rekli na bugarskom i 99+% sigurno na srpskohrvatskom i ruskom.


----------



## reka

Hvala, Orlin!


----------



## Majalj

Prof. Dr Janez Kovačev


----------



## Orlin

Majalj said:


> Prof. Dr Janez Kovačev


 
Takvu formu koristimo i mi u Bugarskoj, najverovatnije je pogodna i za slovenački. Ali kako da pomenem da je profesor _filozofije_? Pre svega mislim da je pitanje baš za izvorne govornike slovenačkog jezika, kakvi mi nismo.


----------



## *cat*

Majalj said:


> Prof. Dr. Janez Kovačev



Ta predlog se mi zdi dober. Sama bi napisala:
dr. Janez Kovačev, profesor filozofije


----------



## Orlin

*cat* said:


> Ta predlog se mi zdi dober. Sama bi napisala:
> dr. Janez Kovačev, profesor filozofije


 
Off topic, ali bih hteo da pitam da li u slučaju "Sama bi napisala"="Sama bi*h* napisala" u BCS.


----------



## reka

Hvala vsem!

Cat, tudi jaz sem tako napisala, dr.xxx, prof.fil.

Orlin: "bi napisala" je pogojnik. Mislim da je to "bih" v BCS. Naj me kdo popravi, če se motim.


----------



## *cat*

Orlin said:


> Off topic, ali bih hteo da pitam da li u slučaju "Sama bi napisala"="Sama bi*h* napisala" u BCS.


----------



## Mishe

reka said:


> Hvala vsem!
> 
> Cat, tudi jaz sem tako napisala, dr.xxx, prof.fil.
> 
> Orlin: "bi napisala" je pogojnik. Mislim da je to "bih" v BCS. Naj me kdo popravi, če se motim.



Ja, pogojnik se sprega v BCS: 

1. Ja BIH   Mi BISMO 
2. Ti BI     Vi BISTE 
3. On BI    Oni BI


----------

